# 85 NISSAN PICKUP FIRING ORDER HELP!!!



## babyethan1 (Jan 27, 2011)

ok!! WOW idk if this is a dumb Q? but ill ask anyway.. I was lookn at the dist cap and i see the placement #'s and letters for the plug wires (I1 E1) etc.. ok my Q? on the cap where it says E1 the plug wire goes to the plug closest to the firewall as if #1 cylinder is at the rear of the engine, and then the firing order is correct counter clockwise on the cap.. Is the #1 cylinder at the rear of the engine or at front?? I reconnected the cap according to the book firing order as #1 being front and it didnt start i put it back and it started again!! it seems to be backwards idk HELP :wtf:


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the front of the engine is number one spark plug the rear is number 4..

the firing order is 1342..

the dizzy reads e1 which = exhaust one.
I1 is intake one..

intake plugs are on the carb side exhaust is on the exhuast side..


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

*Pictures?*



zanegrey said:


> the front of the engine is number one spark plug the rear is number 4..
> 
> the firing order is 1342..
> 
> ...


 I think what he wants to know is...dizzy spins counter clockwise, and the no 1 wire is to the right of the mounting cap screws, so the plugs are 1-2-3-4 clockwise on the cap, or counter clockwise?
Does anyone have any pics?


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the dizzy turns counter clockwise.


the caps are usually marked so not knowing the direction of the rotor buton makes no difference..

put a spark plug wire on I1 dizzy tower and put the other end on the coresponding spark plug.then onto I2 and so on till finished..


----------

